# 1976 sears free spirit 10 speed 24" r/w/b in search of



## bicentinial (Jul 8, 2015)

hi all, I am looking for the sears free spirit ten speed that came out in 1976 in 24". Please notify me with any information on this bike for sale, thank's, Tony


----------



## Smoopy's (Jul 9, 2015)

bicentinial said:


> hi all, I am looking for the sears free spirit ten speed that came out in 1976 in 24". Please notify me with any information on this bike for sale, thank's, Tony




You talking about the one that used the Spyder frame? The one with the double top tubes?


----------



## bicentinial (Jul 9, 2015)

yes that is the one.


----------

